# How much progress science can make in the following years?



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

I am giving some dates.Post what you think..
2020:
2030:
2050:
2075:
2100:
2150:
2200:
2500:
And finally..3016:
Let's see how far you can bring your imagination to..


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

2020: 3d viewing technology and google glass type technology commonplace. 
2030: Virtual reality commonplace and integrated into real world. 
2050: Body parts replaceable by grown organs and cybernetics. 
2075: Direct brain to computer integration achieved. Human genetic enhancement commonplace. 
2100: Functional immortality achieved. 
2150: Self-sufficient Mars colony. 
2200: Interplanetary trade becomes economically viable. 
2500: Solar system is widely populated. Space travel available at will. 
And finally..3016: Light speed or faster than light speed travel possible. Colony ships traveling to other solar systems.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

2050: Human level AI that rapidly advances to something that no human can compete with.
2055: A lot of unemployed, angry humans. 
2060: Capitalism dies, libertarians choke on the mushrooms they have to pick in the forest to survive. 
2100: AI begins spreading throughout the galaxy with Alcubierre style warp technology developed with their superior intellects.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

2020: Improvement in 3D technology
2030: A better, faster and safer transportation method/system.
2050: More accumulated knowledge on the brain
2075: Deeper exploration into space. Also, formation of space colonies. 

That is far as I can think.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Another Lost Cause said:


> 2050: Human level AI that rapidly advances to something that no human can compete with.
> 2055: A lot of unemployed, angry humans.
> 2060: Capitalism dies, libertarians choke on the mushrooms they have to pick in the forest to survive.
> 2100: AI begins spreading throughout the galaxy with Alcubierre style warp technology developed with their superior intellects.


Are you futurologist by chance?


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

I am giving some dates.Post what you think..
2020: Horizon of universe increased. Age of universe recalculated

2030: Cures for some cancers and AIDS readily available

2050: Science begins to go backwards as the battles with religious believers intensify. A few nations carry on scientific progress; Event Horizon identified and observed. Mars colony attempted but ends disastrously

2075: Science all but eradicated as religious fundamentalism replaces reason. Scientists branded heretics and persecuted. Earth production and industry begin to fall. A few places hold out

2100:Science begins small comebacks as populations tire of being ruled by superstition and ignorant tyrants; a slow return to knowledge. Fossil fuels replaced as advances made in cold fusion and other energy source extraction

2150: Religion and superstition finally eradicated from humanity. Strides made as previous knowledge is rediscovered. Space and medical research programs reinstated as nations begin to re- industrialise

2200: AI in rapid development. Reductions in population due to religious wars and famines and disease caused by years of relying on superstition to address issues mean AI is required to assist progress. Medical cures for most diseases identified and introduced quickly

2500: Biogenesis. Deserts bloom. Food supplies increased. Some planetary weather and environmental systems can be controlled

And finally..3016: Possibility of development of life on other planets, Principally Mars as biogenesis makes existence there viable. Human life expectancy unlimited for those with access. The beginnings of unrest and protest by those who cannot


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Jeeze, who really knows ??

There is still no cure for the flu.

This proves some viruses cannot be cured.

Thus there may never be a cure for HIV/AIDS.

Technology seems to be continually advancing.

The direct impact of this on society is that not-so-bright people have a harder and harder time of finding work.

Lack of job opportunities in the future has been predicted in several works of science fiction.

Surface warfare will eventually become obsolete as submarines become even more sophisticated.

Right now at present the US Navy could annihilate every vessel on the surface of the high seas if it wanted to.

Submarines are an American invention first perfected by the Germans during WW1.

Living in space will probably be proved to be detrimental to long term health and will eventually be discontinued.

Space travel will eventually be conceded to be useless and be abandoned.

One leader, perhaps someone like Donald Trump, will evolve to be a world hegemon and stamp out terrorism and piracy and bring world peace. Someone else will probably assassinate him afterwards, like Julius Caesar and Abraham Lincoln were.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

JayDubs said:


> And finally..3016: Light speed or faster than light speed travel possible. Colony ships traveling to other solar systems.


Not only can that not happen, but if it could, it sure as HELL would not be in exactly 100 years from now. lolololol.

At least give the thing that is physically unallowable by nature a little more than a mere hundred years to achieve lol.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Not only can that not happen, but if it could, it sure as HELL would not be in exactly 100 years from now. lolololol.
> 
> At least give the thing that is physically unallowable by nature a little more than a mere hundred years to achieve lol.


I'm actually confused on how you mixed up 100 with 1,000. I mean, you actually typed out a hundred years, so it's not like you just tried to type 1,000 and missed a zero. I'm just... baffled. 

But back to the point, I doubt the atomic bomb would have been thought of as possible even 100 years before it's invention, let alone 1,000. Science isn't some statement of the truth of things. It's a process by which we try to figure out the workings of the universe. We won't know what's possible until we've done it.


----------



## ericka.noel (Jan 12, 2016)

@Killbain Science is at a greater risk of joining Liberalism as the institution that forgot what its name means when it's not an institutionalized concept-mummy. Humans have wonder and marvel. These gifts are for the most part well-blunted before middle school. Church = probably not long for this world. Just as surely as the papacy sold indulgences and profited off people's guilty conscience & despair so too "Science" , our very own Dear Leader, is becoming dogmatic, inhospitable to diversity of thought, and shame/bullying is all aimed squarely at the most conscious least fearful champions of the discipline. 

The higgs boson & the prophecy that foretold it.

Once upon a time there was nothing. Then, nothing exploded. and Nothing became Something. (as Newton rolls over in his grave) the standard model has begotten itself a creation myth with dark matter, black holes, and seven dimensional foamy multiverses. 

I pay attention to certain things and one of them is The Narrative vs raw phenomena itself. Makes me think of all the kids I knew back in school who would skim the cliffnotes to sidestep the art. 

I read the Senate minority report from oct 2013 and among other things I was stunned by the fact that there isn't an independent panel of scientists to oversee Brand Gov Science. The same brand of science that has addressed metabolic syndrome epidemic and the War on Drugs.

I know Ive left the zip code of the OPs intended discussion but dear INTPs we NEED separation of powers. Separation of science & State. Or Science and State. 

It's old like human nature: so long as your funding comes from the State & the State tells you what it's paying you to look for, you're gonna make sure you find it and decorate it and disregard all other major phenomena & focus on not rocking the boat so you can keep your job and support your family. And stay really busy of course. 

Unless you really love science and your family is well supported by another statefriendly taxable mechanism. then maybe youre a renegade scientist. still: no funding, no career, no tenure, no recognition & a general erosion maybe of rigor, identity, ideals, and all the rest of their unhired thoughts. 

These renegade scientists are the true martyrs of our time especially the ones who can resist putting a bullet in themselves and keep sharing their ideas (which immediately earns them titles such as "oilboy" or "climate Denier"

And honestly Isis hasnt exactly done mainstream faith any favors. My generation's kids are grow ing up with a repulsed feeling about God. Church attendance will probably keep falling as the masses trade exclusivist religious dogmatism for the State's version of the same only science-flavored. Cap&trade schemes & a Carbon Tax. Does the fact that "Carbon tax" is now a thing in modern vernacular expose how vulnerable our populace might be if our superstitious science demands some critical conpliance at some point?

In the narrative of global warming, going to hell has become a literal cultural tenet. 




Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

ericka.noel said:


> The higgs boson & the prophecy that foretold it.


Would make for an awesome title to a book haha.



> the standard model has begotten itself a creation myth with dark matter, black holes, and seven dimensional foamy multiverses.


So much better than Hinduism's cosmic snake, or Taoism's cosmic egg, or Christianity's two naked teenagers made from dirt.



> Makes me think of all the kids I knew back in school who would skim the cliffnotes to sidestep the art.


Damn, that was deftly worded lol. Like samurai. 

Skim and sidestep is almost alliteration, and they're both just cool words altogether lol... especially sidestep, which really puts an image in the mind of the person reading it. And then of course contrasting Cliff's Notes with art. 



> I know Ive left the zip code of the OPs intended discussion


Another good image-inducing wordplay haha.



> but dear INTPs we NEED separation of powers. Separation of science & State.


Why only INTPs? There's 15 other types present haha. 

This had an almost Shakespearean sound to it. Like you are making an entreaty. "Friends, Romans, countrymen! Lend me your ears! For, lo... we need a separation of science and state! Who among you stand with me?



> It's old like human nature: so long as your funding comes from the State & the State tells you what it's paying you to look for, you're gonna make sure you find it and decorate it and disregard all other major phenomena & focus on not rocking the boat so you can keep your job and support your family. And stay really busy of course.
> 
> Unless you really love science and your family is well supported by another statefriendly taxable mechanism. then maybe youre a renegade scientist. still: no funding, no career, no tenure, no recognition & a general erosion maybe of rigor, identity, ideals, and all the rest of their unhired thoughts.


I saw a really good video on this, and I wish I could remember what it was called. As soon as I remember I'll post it.



> And honestly Isis hasnt exactly done mainstream faith any favors.


ISIS, the acronym. Isis refers to the Egyptian goddess haha :tongue:



> I read the Senate minority report from oct 2013 and among other things I was stunned by the fact that there isn't an independent panel of scientists to oversee Brand Gov Science.


That fact pales in comparison to finding out who is on the Senate Committee for Science & Technology. Nearly all republican, and they're all fundamentalist Christian who hate science. Such as this guy, who says evolution is a 'lie from the pit of hell'.






The Daily Show really nailed them in this one haha. He's like "Committee for Science & Technology? Are you sure it's not named the Committee _Against_ Science & Technology?"


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

JayDubs said:


> 2020: 3d viewing technology and google glass type technology commonplace.
> 2030: Virtual reality commonplace and integrated into real world.
> 2050: Body parts replaceable by grown organs and cybernetics.
> 2075: Direct brain to computer integration achieved. Human genetic enhancement commonplace.
> ...


I doubt very much we will ever travel at light speed, unless we can somehow become massless, as well as create massless vessels.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

People still don't understand it is the end times ah well


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

2020: Penis pills
2030: Better Penis Pills
2050: Even Better Penis Pills
2075: Chewy and Flavored Penis Pills
2100: Real Penis Enlargement Pills
2150: Major Advancements in "Female" (vaginal) Robotics
2200: Mass Production of Female Sex Androids
2500: Population Drops Due to Males No Longer Having To Compete for Sex with the "Female" Androids
And finally..3016: Human Extinction...all that remains are lots of "lonely" female androids programmed to sexually please any aliens that may come and discover Earth


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

I feel like it's stagnated a bit. I don't think self-driving cars and fingerprint scanners are a big leap in technology, but then again, I have a better understanding of how computers work, more so than I did last decade.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Considering I've pretty much exiled myself from any influential friends, I.. can't really make a great guess.
But considering what I do know... Ill try to do some shit.

2016+: Self-driving cars are going to be a thing, the popularity depends on pricing, and media acception, considering Obama's thingie... it's going towards being used.
2016+: Stuff like oculus rift + other 3d things will make it's upteenth comeback. Chances of it being a marketing success are low due to mired bs from companies, the.. I guess I'll call it engine limitations, fan backlash, and media unhype.
2040-: Some sort of AI?While some of the brightest minds are forming a group against it, the deed is done, prolly.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

2020estabilizing first world economic collapse
2030:First terrorist nuke
2050:First all out nuclear war
2075:Global society reduced to third world status as viewed today with frequent civil wars
2100:Society is finally becoming stable again.
2150:As countries grow societies go into a cold war style status
2200:Cold war style status ends as corruption and ineptitude plague what is now 2nd world warlord style dictatorships
2500:Society has once again reached first world status.
And finally..3016:History repeats itself with a global collapse around 2900 followed by widespread nuclear war.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

2020-2030 cyprtographic keys / subsequen open-ledger and secure ledger currencies / and blockchain technology basically takes over. Maybe longer? People are slow.

It would take over today if anyone understood it. No one does. It's sort of like when the computer was invented... took us like 100 years to figure out what we made:







Humans are very thick like this!  If governments had any brains and sense back then, they would have got a hold of this guy's project, poured huge amounts of money into it, and there you go, computer revolution early. But this didn't happen.

Same with blockchain stuff. It will replace current internet infrastructure. It will also replace ID's, similar to that new chip we have in credit cards... but better.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

newbie const said:


> I am giving some dates.Post what you think..
> 2020:
> 2030:
> 2050:
> ...


OK.

2020: revolution in thinking about gut bacteria and symbiosis; limits reached on silicon-based chips
2030: self-directed AI mated up to drone technology
2050: wireless realtime human-computer communication by thought
2051: global war with bioweapons on the one side, artificial AI linking with humans on the other. Catastrophe is averted
when the aliens, who seeded the planet with human life, land here after having seen hyperspace intercepts of the Kardashians.
When they find out she has been dead for years, and there is no cloning, they vaporize the planet and start over.

/sarc>


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I am only interested in a breakthrough (via) quantum computing + nanobots / robotics &_ self-replicating_ (****AI***) then perfecting the Gravity™ (quantum) Theory.

I am _ready _to leave this dying rock-fossil & useless human flesh vessel behind. Get crackin'. :1892:

Good news - we are _close._


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Catwalk said:


> I am only interested in a breakthrough (via) quantum computing + nanobots / robotics &_ self-replicating_ (****AI***) then perfecting the Gravity™ (quantum) Theory.
> 
> I am _ready _to leave this dying rock-fossil & useless human flesh vessel behind. Get crackin'. :1892:
> 
> Good news - we are _close._


Play the game called Soma, it portrays what happens when you do the brain link into AI thing effectively.

Not to mention quantum computing is a theory, nanobots are incredibly uncontrollable, and robotics requires precious alloys, I'd give it a lot more time.

But AI is theoretically here, the problem is the lack of processing power per inch.


----------



## Bitlost (Jan 27, 2016)

Today I did read about some Finnish scientist team that had make some kind of breakthrough that makes quantum computer possible, it was related to heat transfer.

There is one article about it, but internet has probably lot more
New invention revolutionizes heat transport | EurekAlert! Science News 

Do you think that might move things forward a bit?


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

2020: More and more proxy wars and the collapse of nationalistic idealism of regional powers around the world.

2030: The collapse of organized religions and race wars. 

2050: The demise of superpowers and anarcho-corporatism.

2075: Catastrophic and futile attempts to colonize the solar system.

2100: Technocracy.

2150: Groundbreaking picotechnology advancements.

2200: The Golden age of femtotechnology.

2500: The expansion of reality into infinite simulations. Information is traveling faster than light.

And finally..3016: Singularity... By the way, mankind never left the solar system and it's not necessary anymore. They are omnipresent and their location in spacetime is just a relative and insignificant detail.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Is it too much to ask for warp drive, Scotty?


----------

